# Paintball Tank



## comiso90 (Apr 7, 2008)

This kid got tired of getting his ass kicked at paintball so he built a regulation paintball tank to put the odds in his favor.

Student Builds Paintball Tank Video


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 7, 2008)

That's Great!


----------



## magnocain (Apr 7, 2008)

> all of the "tanks" were just golf carts


Well perhaps these are...










But there aren't!














That one in the video was very nice, however. He must have way to much time on his hands.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2008)

Like that mini Tiger...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

thats cool, I want one!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 8, 2008)

I like his taste in tanks, that Tiger is sweet.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 8, 2008)

He wins!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish there were more info on the stats of the gun..

range, amount of rounds per air tank, speed of rounds..

I guess armor thickness isnt important

.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats it! i'm makin my own!


----------



## Soren (Apr 10, 2008)

Now that's a nerd after my taste ! 

Love to see such commitment, kudos to the guy for the great work and excellent humor!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed!


----------

